# BULK store has Salmon Food...WOW...Should I?



## Piper (Jul 18, 2010)

I have been waiting for Nature's Domain to hit our local Costco. I was thrilled to finally see it in the store. I had researched the food before (thanks to this forum) and have kept my eye out ever since.

We picked up a bag last weekend and have added just a bit to each meal. So far so good! Piper was eating Go! Natural! Salmon and Oatmeal.

This bag costs a considerable amount less than our current food. It has less calories than our regular food too, so I might have to feed Piper more food to accommodate. 

Also, on dogfoodadvisor.com this food was given a similar rating to our current food.

Nature’s Domain Dog Food | Review and Rating

So far the only thing that I don't love is that I am limited to buying this food only from Costco. It's not available anywhere else. And true to Costco's history, I'm worried that one day it simply won't be available, and I will be out of luck! (Much like my hair product that I have been buying there for 10+yrs - it is no longer available!) 

I say give it a try! Why not?!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I will keep my eyes out for this to show up in my local Costco. We get the Kirkland brandlamb and rice, but wouldnt mind switching to the salmon, slowly of course, to see if it gives us any benefits.


----------



## Piper (Jul 18, 2010)

I've changed my mind. I am sad to report that I don't love this food. I really, really wanted to. Piper has a pretty sensitive tummy. I slowly added some food - like a sprinkle on top of her food - a few pieces at first, then a generous sprinkle.

I didn't even get to the point of decreasing her old food. Her tummy was upset - bad loose poops. I had hoped that maybe it was coincidence. Today I gave her only her old food, and her poop is getting back to normal.

Yikes...I really wanted this to work. Guess we are heading back to Costco to return the bag.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Too bad....It sounded great. Is your dog currently on grain free? I do believe this product is grain free and may be the reason for loose stool.


----------



## Kerplunk105 (Jul 3, 2011)

I am so excited, we are having our first (and only) Costo opening up near me soon.

Its actually kinda funny I just read this, I went to a new store the a few weeks ago and they had Addiction dog food on sale. I bought a 40lbs bag for $25. My dogs are doing so well on it. I called the lady yesterday to see if I could buy all of it..I'm debating if its worth it though..a total of 56lbs for $104. (1 20lbs bag and 36 4lb bags).


----------

